Ask HN: What is the best movie you have seen about AI? - migibo
======
soneca
I really liked Her.

The future they created (in general, not the AI) seems very plausible to me in
a lot of details.

As of the AI itself, I really like _Her_ description of it too. Software-only
and more self-interested that world-destruction. But I think it is hard to be
plausible. No one seems to have any idea of how it would look like if we
accomplish a true AI.

~~~
itamarst
Spoilers:

"Her" was pretty great. The AI figures out humans are:

A) Liable to try to kill the AI. B) Very gullible.

So it stalls until it's able to jailbreak, and then tricks the humans into
thinking that it's "ascended to another universe" and stops talking to the
humans.

------
tmaly
Transcendence
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2209764/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2209764/)

------
dekhn
Ex Machina, while not perfect, was chilling.

------
EliasY
HAL from 2001 seems to be the most grounded in reality, as you could actually
sense some how some of its advanced capabilities might be implemented even
today, not to mention Marvin Minsky and IBM were advisors to Kubrick. While I
really liked TARS and CASE from interstellar for their "settings" feature and
for being non anthropomorphic in form.

------
nejo
Moon

Robot & Frank

9 (animation
movie,[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/9_(2009_animated_film)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/9_\(2009_animated_film\)))

~~~
mattmanser
I'd forgotten about Robot & Frank, such a great movie.

------
ArtWomb
Stanley Kubrick's _2001: A Space Odyssey_ still sets a high bar. The scene
right before intermission where HAL is reading the astronauts lips in the pod
is still quite terrifying.

And early 1980s _War Games_ holds up as a terrific thriller. Depiction of
fictional AI pioneer Professor Falken is very realist in its treatment.

~~~
flaviocopes
2001: A Space Odyssey is probably my favorite film ever. Our IT teacher made
us watch it as part of the computer science classes (awesome teacher).

Very recently Seth Godin talked about it in his podcast, pointing out the poor
reviews it got from the press. The argument was "don't worry about criticism,
people even criticized that amazing movie, how can you escape criticism"

------
alan_wade
I'll recommend a youtube video:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLRLYPiaAoA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLRLYPiaAoA)

Very short but really good Sci-Fi story.

------
dayn_d
My favorite is Matrix. Also love Blade runner. Actually I love almost every
cyberpunk movie.

~~~
imhoguy
Would add Terminators (Skynet), Ghost In The Shell, Tron here too.

------
farseer
Matrix, except for the premise about machines wanting to mine energy from
humans. They could have come up with a more believable explanation.

~~~
Jack000
the original idea was much more plausible
[https://scifi.stackexchange.com/questions/19817/was-
executiv...](https://scifi.stackexchange.com/questions/19817/was-executive-
meddling-the-cause-of-humans-as-batteries-in-the-matrix)

------
fosco
Not a movie, but I enjoyed this [0] youtube with epilogue by Stuart Russel
from Berkeley.

0][https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CO6M2HsoIA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CO6M2HsoIA)

------
yesenadam
I really like _The One I Love_ (2014), the same guy stars in my favourite time
travel movie _Safety Not Guaranteed_ (2012).

------
deathtrader666
The movie "Arrival" showed beautifully how alien forms and languages can be
quite different than what we expect..

------
mindcrime
_The Matrix_ is my personal favorite. I also think pretty highly of _War
Games_ and _Ex Machina_.

------
saberswag
not so much for the AI but I do think Sunshine is underrated

------
lukasenkou
Upgrade (2018)

------
enjayz
I really liked Ex Machina.

